# Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???



## DocSchneider (30. März 2005)

Ja geht denn das ?

Hab mich vor meiner nächsten Angeltour nochmal ein bisschen schlau gemacht ,und bin häufiger auch den Futterkorb gestossen ...
Ich kenne ihn ja eigendlich nur beim Brassenangeln .

Hat villeicht schonmal jemand erfahrungen damit gemacht ?

Hatte eigenlich an ein dunkeles futter mit maden und wurmfetzen für den korb , und an ein mistwurm als hakenköder gedacht , evtl. auch eine Wasserschnecke als Hakenköder.

Guss und petri heil 

DocSchneider


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. März 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

Deine Taktik ist richtig. Du musst aber ausmachen wann die Schleien in deinem Gewässer beißen. In manchen Gewässern beißen sie zu jeder Tageszeit. In machen nur zur Dämmerung. Du solltest Feederruten, Matchruten oder Schwingspitzenruten dazu nehmen weil die Schleien ja sehr vorsichtig beißen


----------



## Veit (30. März 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

Ich würde abraten, denn viel bringt es nicht mit Futterkorb auf Schleie zu gehen. Sicherlich wirst du an einem Gewässer mit gutem Schleienbestand auch die eine oder andere Schleie damit fangen, jedoch hast du in 95 % aller Fälle viel weniger Erfolg als mit einer !feinen! Posenmontage. Wenn ich gleichzeitig mit einer Grund- und einer Posenrute auf Schleien gefischt habe, so gingen immer wesentlich mehr Schleien auf die Posenrute. Vorallem am tage beißen die Schleien auch an sehr feinen Montage äußerst vorsichtig. Und eine vergleichbare Sensibiltät wie mit einer genaustens ausgebleiten Pose lässt sich mit einer Grundmontage nicht erzielen, daher wird sie hauptsächlich Fehlbisse bringen. 
Etwas anders sieht es in der Nachtzeit aus, denn dann beißen die Schleien deutlich agressiver. Dann wirst du auch mit Grundmontage öfters mal eine Schleie fangen, allerdings ist dann im gegensatz zum Tage auch ein größerer Köder angebracht. An kleinen Teichen konnte ich nachts schon oft Schleien an Grundmontagen mit Tauwurm fangen, die für Aale gedacht waren.
Dennoch: etwas besseres als eine Posenmontage gibt es beim Schleienangeln definitiv nicht!


----------



## Achim_68 (30. März 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*



> etwas besseres als eine Posenmontage gibt es beim Schleienangeln definitiv nicht!



Sehe ich auch so, feines Geschirr und eine empfindliche Pose, sind die halbe Miete beim Schleienfischen.


----------



## DocSchneider (30. März 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

Ok danke

dachte mir schon das die scheuen fische nicht so auf den prall gefüllten futterkorb stehen , aber testen werde ich es schonmal , denn ich denke das die schleien auch gar nicht genug zeit haben den köder zu nehmen und gegen brassen und anderen weissfisch keine chance haben ...

Aber probieren geht über studieren , und eien schönen Klodeckel zu fangen ist ja auch nicht das schlechteste .

Also morgen gehts ans wasser und ich werde euch mal auf dem laufendem halten 



Gruss

DocSchneider#6


----------



## Lechfischer (30. März 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

Probier aber auch mal mit der Pose.Am besten so 5cm über Grund,auf Grund is aba auch gut.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (30. März 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

Die Frage war doch aber ob es Erfolg bringen würde mit Futterkorb auf Schleien zu angeln. Und nicht was bringt mehr Erfolg. Ich habe zwar erst 5 Schleien gefangen aber 2 davon am helligsten Tage auf eine Futterkorbmontage. Ich denke wenn man eine Feederrute einsetzt kann man auch damit sehr feine Bisse erkennen.


----------



## Freizeitfischer (30. März 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

hm,

da gab es vor einiger Zeit sogar in der Rute & Rolle (8/2004) einen Bericht drüber. 
Der Autor beschreibt eine Futterkorbmontage für Schleien.

gruß Uwe


----------



## DocSchneider (1. April 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

Naja die schleienausbeute gestern war gleich null , aber nachdem ich von einem kontrolletti gehört hab das über 1000 kilo weissfisch neu eingesetzt wurde war das wohl kein wunder ...

den ganzen tag nur rotaugen und brassen bis 30 cm 
zwischdurch noch eine schöne rotfeder

Also schleien liessen auf sich warten aber zu tun gabs genug #6 

Nächste Woche werd ich noch einen versuch starten ( |evil: |evil: |evil: )


----------



## DocSchneider (3. April 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

Hallo nochmal 

Nächsten mittwoch soll die nächste angeltour starten ... ich möchte mal gerne eine schleie aus meinem hausgewässer holen .
Die futterkorbmontage war auf schleie beim ersten mal ja erfolglos , wollte nun mal eine posenmontage mit einem waggler testen . Ist das ok oder habt ihr bessere erfahrungen mit feinerem material gemacht ???

Währe doch gelacht wenns nicht auch mal klappen würde ...

Petri heil und gruss 

DocSchneider:q


----------



## angelwolli (3. April 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

Waggler sind schon ok. - z.b. die Drennanteile - Aber auch hier gilt so fein wie mgl., wenn Du eine Matche hast und nicht gerade in 10m tiefe angelst oder 70m weit hinaust willst würde ich aber eine Feststellpose mit langer Antenne leicht überbleit bevorzugen. Grüße & Petrie Heil

Wolli


----------



## DocSchneider (4. April 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

Wie siehts denn mit hakengösse und form aus ?
köder dachte ich dann auch an laub oder mistwurm ...
mit mais hab ich eigentlich noch nie so gute erfahrungen gemacht.

Gruss 

DocSchneider:q


----------



## Robin90 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

Ja deine Taktik ist sehr gut!Welches Futter nimmst du?Firma,Name!


----------



## Erik90 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

Hallo

ich nehme immer 6er haken von Zebco! Foto kann ich ja mal schicken!
Ja Waggler is super! Ein Tip noch mach in dein Futter ganz viel zerschnittene Würmer rein bringt mehr fische an dein Futterplatz!
Gruß Erik


----------



## Erik90 (12. April 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*



Ich hoffe mal ihr Könnt jetzt das foto sehen!


----------



## DocSchneider (14. April 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

tipptOk danke Erik werd ich bei gelegenheit mal testen ...


----------



## Freizeitfischer (19. April 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

hallo, 

hier findet man einen Artikel über Posenmontagen. Speziell die Driftbeater - Montage eignet sich gut zum fischen auf Bodenfische da sie auch bei vorhandener Drift den Köder am Platz hält.

Gruß Uwe


----------



## DocSchneider (25. Mai 2005)

*AW: Mit Futterkorb gezielt auf Schleie???*

Hallo zusammen ...

Hab nun desöfteren mal mit meiner futterkorbmontage einige schöne schleien überlisten können . Ich habe oft meine futtermischung umgestellt und eine gute mischung gefunden denke ich . 

aber damit gezielt auf schleien ? da müstte ich höchstens mal mit würmern experimentieren ( die sind ja wieder in holland ab samstag freigegeben) .
mit mais\made als hakenköder zumindest sind schleien höchstens beifang

Hab auch ein paar bilder auf meiner digicam die ich villeicht mal einstellen werde wenn ich das mal hinbekomme .

Gruss und Petri heil

DocSchneider


----------

